# Barbarian Rugby arrived today



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know if any of you recall the discussion on Rugby shirts in the "Would Land's End survive..." thread here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...nd-survive-a-potential-Sears-bankruptcy/page2

In it I mentioned I was going to get a Barbarian Rugby to compare it to LE of old. The Penn State store only had blue and white (gee, I wonder why?), so I ended up ordering one online and it arrived today. It is VERY close in quality to the LE Rugby shirts of 20+ years ago. The material is heavier than recent LE offerings, and a slightly coarser weave, like the old LE Rugbys were. The general construction is top notch, and MUCH better than the LE Rugby I bought a few years ago. The cuffs are longer, and have a more elastic feel like the old Rugby shirts did. There are a few other details that the Barbarian Rugby has that old LE versions had, but new ones LE ones don't. I am VERY pleased with it. :icon_cheers:

I ordered mine online from American Rugby for $53. I'm going to wear this one for a few months and put it through a bunch of washings, and if it holds up (as I expect it should), I am going to order several more.

I have no affiliation with Barbarian Wear or American Rugby.

Andy B.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

So nothing to do with the Barbarians then.
https://www.barbarianfc.co.uk/about/history/

I suppose it is no different to shirts that are sold as being national shirts which are not what those nations actually wear. Not that I would wear a modern football or rugby shirt anyway - too much advertising on them.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I've owned a Syracuse University one and it's the best quality rugby I've ever worn. I also have RL Polo and Canterbury of New Zealand rugby shirts as well that are high quality but just don't compare to Barbarian


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been looking at those. Would you mind posting a pic with you wearing it? I am interested in sizing and fit. I thought it might work well in the spring instead of a sweater.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Bermuda said:


> I've owned a Syracuse University one and it's the best quality rugby I've ever worn. I also have RL Polo and Canterbury of New Zealand rugby shirts as well that are high quality but just don't compare to Barbarian


I have had a couple of Canterbury of NZ rugby tops sans advertising which have lasted quite a few winters. Interested in getting one this winter from American Rugby the colour combinations look good. Anyone wear those and if so any views on them? And on the 24/2 the Super Rugby kicks off thank god another boring summer (when it was there) of cricket in nearly over.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I have been looking at those. Would you mind posting a pic with you wearing it? I am interested in sizing and fit. I thought it might work well in the spring instead of a sweater.


ocbd,

I can't really say a photo will provide any assistance, but here you go. I'm 5' 10" with Abe Lincoln arms, and I like things like Rugby shirts to fit a little on the big side. Also keep in mind this shirt arrived a few hours ago at my house and has not been washed yet, so I don't know what kind of shrinkage there may be. The shirt is a large, and the last LE Rugby I purchased was also a large. The sleeve cuffs on the LE Rugby barely cover my wrists (that is to the end of the cuffs, not the end of the regular shirt fabric). For reference, I normally wear a 15 1/2 x 34 dress shirt, and that fits me appropriately. I'm wearing a plain t-shirt under the Rugby because it is a little chilly.

Andy B.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Great rugby. Thanks a lot. It helped very much. That is the exact color I was looking at, too!


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Kingstonian said:


> So nothing to do with the Barbarians then.
> https://www.barbarianfc.co.uk/about/history/
> 
> I suppose it is no different to shirts that are sold as being national shirts which are not what those nations actually wear. Not that I would wear a modern football or rugby shirt anyway - too much advertising on them.


I didn't understand this post when I first read it, and after my last post I clicked the link expecting to see a story about the barbarian hoards that ran through Europe many centuries ago. Then I saw it was a history of the Rugby team named the Barbarians. NOW I understand your post. Sadly, I know nothing of Rugby except that a type of shirt referred to as "a Rugby shirt", and made with stripes of deep colors, was a very heavy shirt I wore in my youth. I do not know if Barbarian Wear is a play on the name of the Barbarian Rugby team, but I doubt many people I run into in the United States would have any knowledge of such a reference even if the name did. There is a small tag on the right sleeve near the cuff that has the Barbarian Rugby Wear logo on it, but no other markings on the shirt. I may cut the tag off, because I really don't care for such things.

Andy B.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Not to derail this thread, but I think it's relevant:

When I was looking for a couple rugbys for my elongated frame (38" chest, 37" sleeve length), I called Columbia knit and was able to get them to make me a couple with a medium chest (22" across) and longer sleeves for a $5 charge each. For two, the total came out to $105 including shipping. I probably sound like a shill, but I can't say enough about the level of service provided. If anyone is interested, I could be coaxed into taking a photo of the finished product.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I love Barbarian jerseys. Every single game I played (maybe 300) was in one. They wear.

Not a fan of the new techy jerseys - and I doubt many 41 year old props are.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Not to derail this thread, but I think it's relevant:
> 
> When I was looking for a couple rugbys for my elongated frame (38" chest, 37" sleeve length), I called Columbia knit and was able to get them to make me a couple with a medium chest (22" across) and longer sleeves for a $5 charge each. For two, the total came out to $105 including shipping. I probably sound like a shill, but I can't say enough about the level of service provided. If anyone is interested, I could be coaxed into taking a photo of the finished product.


I don't understand why the OP didn't just order from Columbiaknit in the first place. They're the one's that made the original rugbys for LE and they still make them under their own label.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Muffy likes her Barbarian rugby shirt: https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2012/01/fenwick-connecticut-and-barbarian-rugy.htmThere is also: https://www.americanrugby.com/


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Muffy Aldrich knows everything. Period.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Bermuda said:


> Muffy Aldrich knows everything. Period.


What Muffy say is law. Obey and follow.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

zightx said:


> What Muffy say is law. Obey and follow.


Apparently not. Her most recent post has opened up the floodgates for her readers to bash her crush on Kiel James Patrick and Ralph Lauren, with a nice jab at Unabashedly Prep thrown in for good measure.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

zightx said:


> What Muffy say is law. Obey and follow.


I wonder if there are any photographs of her father's rugby shirts?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Green3 said:


> I love Barbarian jerseys. Every single game I played (maybe 300) was in one. They wear.
> 
> Not a fan of the new techy jerseys - and I doubt many 41 year old props are.


This former lock agrees.


----------



## Carson Connor (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to have an imprinted sportswear business and we sold Barbarian Rugby shirts to all of the real Rugby teams. They were the Rolls Royce's of the game. They were thick, they lasted, and the buttons did not come off! They had some great styles for the casual fan as well. They are made in Canada and shipped through Buffalo, NY.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I don't understand why the OP didn't just order from Columbiaknit in the first place. They're the one's that made the original rugbys for LE and they still make them under their own label.


I checked them out, and they look more like current LE Rugbys, than ones of years past. The first thing I noticed was the elastic cuffs. They look exactly like current LE offerings, but nothing like the Barbarian or old LE offerings. One reason I had decided on Barbarian originally was because the Lion's Pride store in State College supposedly carried them and my niece was going to pick one up for me. They only had blue and white, so that was how I ended up ordering online. That said, I think I will order one from Columbia just to compare them. What can I say, I like Rugby shirts and spent most of my teens and twenties in them.  And so did my brother and sister.

Andy B.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

smujd said:


> This former lock agrees.


Maybe a back will come along and say something stupid?


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Big fan of Barbarian Rugby; been wearing them for years. Great Fall and early spring wear; they also offer a short sleeve version of their rugby but, due to the weight of the fabric, I find that the sleeves like to stick out (they don't drape)


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Like this fullback?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I have two Barbarian shirts and my dad has one and we've been wearing them for years. They are excellent shirts.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought this might be an opportune time for a first comment. I owned a few LE rugbys in high school and college (the '80s) and loved them. I switched over to RL and BB rugbys, but I've gotten tired of the logos. I recently purchased the less expensive track stripe rugby (they're priced around $29.00) from Columbiaknit. I can't convey how pleased I am with it. 

The fabric feels as thick as a RL, maybe not quite as soft. At that price point, it isn't as weighty as the old LE, but I'll get much more wear out of it here in Florida. They do offer the heavier rugby at around $56.00, which is still an excellent price. Otherwise, the construction feels as stout as I remember. 

Not to sound like a rep, but I strongly recommend Columbiaknit. I would try Barbarian, but I just prefer a knitted cuff over hemmed.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm sorry, have I missed something, where does one go to order a 'Barbarian' rugby?


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if these types of links are allowed, but Mr. K will edit my post if needed.

Barbarian main link:

American Rugby (cheapest place I found to order the Barbarian):
https://www.americanrugby.com/

Columbia Knit:
https://www.usa-wear.com/rugbymens.htm

Andy B.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

andy b. said:


> I checked them out, and they look more like current LE Rugbys, than ones of years past. The first thing I noticed was the elastic cuffs. They look exactly like current LE offerings, but nothing like the Barbarian or old LE offerings.
> Andy B.


I'm wearing a vintage, Made in USA, LE rugby right now. The sleeves have knit cuffs.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Green3 said:


> Maybe a back will come along and say something stupid?


Hey now! I'd insult you, but you wouldn't understand it. :biggrin: And even if you did, you'd never catch me! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Roderick St. John (Feb 19, 2012)

smujd said:


> This former lock agrees.


As does this former Fly-Half...

My old team jersey was stolen not long after I stopped playing many, many, years ago and after seeing this thread I ordered a Barbarian Red/White stripe, just to see if it was the same jersey my club team played in 35-40 years ago... it sure looked like the original Barbarian "Reds" so I thought, why not. I just received it this week and I swear it is exactly as I remember! Now, if I could just turn back the clock on my body by 35 years and get back on the pitch!


----------



## duckboot (Mar 26, 2007)

My hide has been saved by many a prop. None pay for drinks when I'm around.

Duckboot, retired hooker



Green3 said:


> I love Barbarian jerseys. Every single game I played (maybe 300) was in one. They wear.
> 
> Not a fan of the new techy jerseys - and I doubt many 41 year old props are.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I note Rugby comes in at number 95 on the list of 'Stuff White People Like'

''They love Rugby for a number of reasons, the first of which is the fact that it is not very popular in North America. In fact, it is even less popular than soccer which gives a white person that all important edge in the contest to see who likes the most obscure sport. Though this is important, it is not the real reason why white people love the sport so much.Rugby's greatest appeal lies in its uniforms(sic).Unlike other sports where jerseys are made out of nylon or mesh, Rugby jerseys are like thick sweatshirts with collars! In fact there is no other jersey on earth that can move so seamlessly from the playing field to the farmers market.''

Interesting.

I await an entry for 'Internet Clothing Forums'​


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

^ As an ex open side flanker I am happy to say that this 'White Person' would rank Rugby a lot higher that 95 and on Friday night the Super Rugby competition kicks off. "go the reds"


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, the Columbia Knit Rugby arrived today. Sadly, it would best be described as a "long sleeve knit shirt", as it pales in comparison to the Barbarian Rugby, and LE Rugbies of old. I am not sure how long ago Columbia was the "original manufacturer of Lands End Rugby shirts", but it was either pre-1980, or post-1994 because no heavyweight LE Rugby I ever owned was the same as this Columbia one. If you want something along the lines of the original heavy-duty Rugby shirts, I would have to pass on the Columbia version.

At this point I am finished purchasing samples of Rugby shirts.  I am sticking with Barbarian.

Andy B.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Green3 said:


> Maybe a back will come along and say something stupid?


The game has moved on from days of cotton jerseys. It's faster, harder, more intense and technical. A cotton shirt as much and all as I still love to wear them, could not keep up with the modern game. I see Barbarian too are moving with the times and have a synthetic 'Pro' range for actual match play.

Stupid enough for you?!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

andy b. said:


> Well, the Columbia Knit Rugby arrived today. Sadly, it would best be described as a "long sleeve knit shirt", as it pales in comparison to the Barbarian Rugby, and LE Rugbies of old. I am not sure how long ago Columbia was the "original manufacturer of Lands End Rugby shirts", but it was either pre-1980, or post-1994 because no heavyweight LE Rugby I ever owned was the same as this Columbia one. If you want something along the lines of the original heavy-duty Rugby shirts, I would have to pass on the Columbia version.
> 
> At this point I am finished purchasing samples of Rugby shirts.  I am sticking with Barbarian.
> 
> Andy B.


Thanks for putting that to rest. I'm a big fan of my old LLB and LE rugbys and I'm sad to hear that Columbiaknit's offerings aren't what they used to be. Looks like I'll have to check out the Barbarians.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Earlier this week I received two pair of the Barbarian JSL rugby shorts. I was finding it next to impossible to locate all cotton, heavyweight shorts of an appropriate length for an older guy for exercising- these meet the criteria. You can find them for about 40% less than what Orvis charges elsewhere on the WWW.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

VictorRomeo said:


> The game has moved on from days of cotton jerseys. It's faster, harder, more intense and technical. A cotton shirt as much and all as I still love to wear them, could not keep up with the modern game. I see Barbarian too are moving with the times and have a synthetic 'Pro' range for actual match play.
> 
> Stupid enough for you?!


I got out around 2003 and tech type jerseys were in by then, but I was no longer playing 1st XV and didn't have to wear them.

I don't know that the game would be that much different in the old jerseys - they were hotter and heavier to be sure, and easier to grab.

The game is faster, and likely more technical as well. In some ways it is harder, notably the collisions. In terms of substitutions and padding, I would say it isn't.

I think at the non-elite club level cotton jerseys are good because they probably make tackling a little easier and lighten the impact.

I maintain that the prop gut is best concealed in a baggy cotton jersey.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Thanks for putting that to rest. I'm a big fan of my old LLB and LE rugbys and I'm sad to hear that Columbiaknit's offerings aren't what they used to be. Looks like I'll have to check out the Barbarians.


If you read enough threads around here, everything is nothing like it used to be. I never had an old-school LE rugby but have seen them when thrifting. They don't seem to be any more substancial than my Columbia Knit, FWIW.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I never had an old-school LE rugby but have seen them when thrifting. They don't seem to be any more substancial than my Columbia Knit, FWIW.


Then it's probably not old enough - the LE rugby jerseys of the of the late 80's (mine were circa. 1986-7) were pretty substantial - almost as thick/heavy as the current Barbarian offerings and I know they were thicker/better than the ones I actually wore when playing in college which I think had a brand name of "Maxtor" and were "Made in the Mountain Kingdom of Lesotho" (that's actually what the label read). I have another LE rugby from the late-nineties and it has shorter cuffs and is much thinner/lighter weight. I don't know when LE changed them, but when I got the more recent LE make, I was surpised at the difference.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

xcubbies said:


> Earlier this week I received two pair of the Barbarian JSL rugby shorts. I was finding it next to impossible to locate all cotton, heavyweight shorts of an appropriate length for an older guy for exercising- these meet the criteria. You can find them for about 40% less than what Orvis charges elsewhere on the WWW.


Great shorts. I scored a pair of Canterbury of New Zealand shorts of a similar build in khaki once. They are great boating shorts. All of my black Barbarian shorts from college rugby have the crotch ripped out, though. I need to get some for the gym. My legs are too muscular to hide beneath these 10" inseam monstrosities sold at sporting goods stores and my legs/butt are too big to fit into serious running shorts.


----------



## Vespajg (Aug 10, 2012)

andy b. said:


> Well, the Columbia Knit Rugby arrived today. Sadly, it would best be described as a "long sleeve knit shirt", as it pales in comparison to the Barbarian Rugby, and LE Rugbies of old. I am not sure how long ago Columbia was the "original manufacturer of Lands End Rugby shirts", but it was either pre-1980, or post-1994 because no heavyweight LE Rugby I ever owned was the same as this Columbia one. If you want something along the lines of the original heavy-duty Rugby shirts, I would have to pass on the Columbia version.
> 
> At this point I am finished purchasing samples of Rugby shirts.  I am sticking with Barbarian.
> 
> Andy B.


My experience was different...I compared a recent ColumbiaKnit rugby to three ColumbiaKnit manufactured shirts obtained from Land's End in the early/mid 80s and I was impressed at the similarity. The new one was actually a bit softer than the older shirts but the thickness of the fabric was very similar and the fit/comfort are about the same. I haven't held a Barbarian and I am sure they are great, but I honestly wouldn't want the shirt to be any thicker or more substantial. One difference I did note was that the cuffs are a bit nicer on the older shirts, but the new cuffs are serviceable. As an added bonus, I picked the new one up a couple weeks ago at the factory, which is about 3 miles from my house. Very friendly staff...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This white guy would put rugby 'way higher than 95. If more people knew about rugby, the NFL would go bankrupt. By comparison to rugby, football is a sissy game and don't even mention it in the same breath with soccer. My partner and I have been known to stop in mid-safari to tune in on a Tri-Nations' Cup meet via satellite. Go Springboks!


----------



## GarrishTweed (Jul 25, 2012)

All of the vintage Barbarian rugbys I've seen looked. In very good condition for their age.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Vespajg said:


> My experience was different...I compared a recent ColumbiaKnit rugby to three ColumbiaKnit manufactured shirts obtained from Land's End in the early/mid 80s and I was impressed at the similarity. The new one was actually a bit softer than the older shirts but the thickness of the fabric was very similar and the fit/comfort are about the same. I haven't held a Barbarian and I am sure they are great, but I honestly wouldn't want the shirt to be any thicker or more substantial. One difference I did note was that the cuffs are a bit nicer on the older shirts, but the new cuffs are serviceable. As an added bonus, I picked the new one up a couple weeks ago at the factory, which is about 3 miles from my house. Very friendly staff...


Perhaps there are different versions of the Columbia Rugby. I can only relate my experience with the single Columbia shirt I purchased, and the sleeves and torso were shorter than LE of old, and the fabric was significantly lighter. I have no vendetta against Columbia, they were just not what I was looking for.

Andy B.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Go Springboks!


Only a yank would put it that way.

''What's the score honey?

Zero fifteen.''


----------



## thevalz (Jul 27, 2012)

This thread makes me entirely too happy! As a 20 year old rugger I find myself super lucky in that I happened to score a old-school Barbarian jersey of the men's club I play with. It's black and white hoops and has got a beautiful, big red 7 stitched on the back; and it's common knowledge that 6 and 7 are the best positions on the pitch. 

Easily my favorite shirt -- virtually indestructible, heavy, and well-aged. I might have to pick up a longsleeved Barbarian rugby shirt in a few months.


----------

